# مناجاه روحية لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا رافائيل



## الملك العقرب (27 فبراير 2007)

*مناجاه روحية لنيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا رافائيل *



*يا الله إله خلاصي*
*ربي يسوع....



ما يشغلني الآن هو الخدمة...

أنت أعطيتني أن أخدم في كرمك...

ولكنني صغير وضعيف ومقصّر...

استر علىّ ... ونجني من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصي...

أعطني ألا أُغضب أحداً أو أقصّر في خدمة أحد...

اذكر تدبير البيعة وكل رتب الكهنوت...

اذكر الافتقاد والرعاية والعمل الفردي

اذكر حماس الخدام ونشاطهم

اذكر الطهارة وانتشارها بين الاكليروس والخدام وكل الشعب

اذكر الاحتياجات سددها

اذكر المشاكل وحلها

اذكر العمل ونميه وأكثره وأثمره بنعمتك

اذكر روحانية العمل لئلا يصير نشاطات جوفاء بلا روح

اذكر الإدارة والتعمير والصيانة والنظافة...

اذكر فراشين الكنائس والمعاونيه

اذكر كل شخص يخطو الكنيسة ولو على سبيل المجاملة أو الخطأ...

فليخرج من الكنيسة وقد دوّت في أذنيه كلمتك المحيية ليتوب ويعود إليك

اذكر أن يصل صوتك المحيي إلى كل قلب في الدنيا،
*​


----------



## king (28 فبراير 2007)

يارب الصلاة دية تكون من نصيبنا


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مارس 2007)

امين يا رب


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2007)

صلاه رائعه من الاعماق يارب تكون من نصيبنا جميعا امين :yaka:


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 مارس 2007)

المهم نصلي بيها ربنا معاكوا


----------



## SeRYanYE (4 مارس 2007)

الصلاه زي ما مكتوب بالتوقيع مش بكتره الكلام
المهم النيه صافيه
و صلاتك شكلها من القلب
انشالله الله يتقبل منا و منكم
اميــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (4 مارس 2007)

* فعلاً إحنا محتاجين الروح مش الشكل

  ربنا يرسل فعله إلى حصاده ويسامحنا على تقصيرنا فى حياتنا وخدمته 

                ميرسى كتير يا ملك الصلاة أكثر من رائعة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا جماعة علي ردكم الجميل صلو من اجلي


----------



## fullaty (6 مارس 2007)

ميرسى على الصلاة الحلوة دى ونعما تدريب جماعى على حفظها  كلنا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 مارس 2007)

1000 شكر يا فيبي صلي من اجلي


----------

